# Help for education



## roggermclean (Jul 21, 2013)

please can anyone tell me the best university for the graduation in Computer science


----------



## AusInformationCenter (Aug 2, 2013)

Which city?


----------



## Susan Matthew (Dec 5, 2013)

You can benefit from the various professional courses offered by the ITAD group. The group is dedicated to development of eLearning content, software development and Knowledge processing Services offers professional online courses that range from Management, Business, and Healthcare to Engineering, at remarkably affordable price. Avail the best discount offers this Christmas on the Qualifications, Diplomas and Soft- skills and make the festive season unbelievably awesome. Visit - Australian Accrediated Courses | ITAD Group


----------

